# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أؤمن أم أومن؟

## الخيميائي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وجدت البعض يكتب مثلًا : لا زلت أومن بدلًا من أؤمن 
فهل لهذا وجه من الصحة ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله المسعودي

هما قراءتان بالهمز وتركه .
و نحن في كلامنا نقول مثلا " تاريخ " فندع الهمز ونقول " تأريخ " ومؤمن ومومن كما يتسخدمها كبار السن عندنا بدون همز .


قال في البدور الزاهرة :
"" يؤمنون " قرأ ورش والسوسي وأبو جعفر بإبدال همزة واوا ساكنة وصلا ووقفا وكذا كل همزة ساكنة وقعت فاء للكلمة فإن ورشا يبدلها حرف مد من جنس حركة ما قبلها ما عدا كلمات مخصوصة سننبه عليها في محالها إن شاء الله؛ وأما السوسي فإنه يبدل كل همزة ساكنة سواء أكانت فاء أم عينا أم لاما إلا كلمات معينة خرجت عن هذه القاعدة سنقفك عليها، وكذا أبو جعفر فإن قاعدته العامة إبدال كل همزة ساكنة فاء كانت أم عينا أم لاما، واستثنى من هذه القاعدة كلمتان فلا إبدال له فيهما وهما " أنبئهم " بالبقرة و " ننبئهم " بالحجر والقمر وقرأ حمزة بإبدال همزة يؤمنون عند الوقف فقط، وكذا يبدل عند الوقف كل همز ساكن فتأمل"

----------


## محمد الشيخي الأحفيري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله،

فإن جوابك يا أبا عبد الله المسعودي لا يتناسب مع سؤال الخيميائي إذ إنه سأل عن مثال تتبع فيه الهمزة همزة مثلها في كلمة واحدة، وفي هذه الحال، إذا كانت الهمزة الأولى متحركة والثانية ساكنة، "وجب قلب الثانية حرف مد يجانس حركة ما قبلها" كما قال مصطفى الغلاييني في كتابه ((جامع الدروس العربية)) في قسم التصريف المشترك، في باب "إعلال الهمزة" (الصفحة 292 من طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة).

والله أعلم

----------

